# Help! Cattle panel vs. woven wire pasture.



## neoakleyhoma (Jul 11, 2016)

I need help. Basically, it's for a 1/2 acre "pet goat" perimeter fence for a couple of gentle dairy breed goats (la Mancha?). So, it would have low goat pressure. And I need to get everything in place, or close to it, by no later than the end of August. I'd planned a 48" woven wire sheep and goat fence, using 8 foot, 6-7" wood posts and T-posts (on 32 foot and 8 foot spacing, respectively) but now wonder about using 16', 50", 4 gauge cattle panels ($20 each; need about 40) with heavy T-posts. I would save money (not using wood posts) and could install myself, quickly without augering posts, then stretching and bracing woven fence (which I've never done). With T's on 8 foot spacing, the cost differential is about $100. Here are the $20 panels https://www.southernstates.com/catalog/p-4049-ok-brand-max-50in-4ga-cattle-fence-panel-16.aspx or http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/livestock panel 8"x4" and 8inch x6 inch squares on the TSC panel.

My reasoning: 
*I could get goats in there quickly, and begin a chicken coop/run or any of a million other things I need to do.
*Our 3 month old English Shepherd puppy could begin socialization with his "animal friends", have "jobs to do" (which he will need), and he'd have a place to stay/things to take care of most days when we're away at work and school.
*Until mid-August we have time: my wife teaches college and I'm in school (which stinks at age 55). I have time now and won't later, and many other things to get done: kids on summer vacation, house painting, etc., etc. 
*The $20 panels would let a grown dairy goat stick it's head through, but without horns, not get stuck?

I just need to know if the panels-rather-than-woven idea makes sense, and will make a good fence? Please help, I'll be monitoring, and thank you. The fence would tie into goat shelter (attached to a small barn/workshop). I also have an 8x8 shed that could store the 40-50 hay bales I think I'd need to cover winter. Decent grass/weed pasture is within the flat 1/2 acre to be fenced. I'd trench from my well and install some sort of automatic waterer, eventually. The fence would double as a very large dog kennel. There are coyotes here, I hear packs sometimes in the wee hours on an adjacent 500-acre farm. I would be able to add electric on standoffs to keep goats in (if needed) and strands to keep coyotes/dogs out. Would the cattle panel idea work? I would want polled goats and would have no plans for kidding so the squares in the panels should work, I'm thinking. Would this work with the 8' spacing of T-posts? This is an example of what I don't want https://i.ytimg.com/vi/kmtj2n06ZQw/maxresdefault.jpg Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You have clearly thought this out very well. I love welded wire panels and based on your lack of fence stretching experience I would certainly choose those if it is a money AND time saver. I would recommend t-posts every 8 feet with the welded panels. I also highly highly recommend the panel hinges manufactured by Premier One for joining the panels: https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/wire-panel-connector-hinge

Depending on your part of the country, you may or may not need the electric offsets but it would be good to figure in a charger to your costs. If there are many stray or roaming dogs in your area, definitely add the electric.

I would definitely only get 2 goats if you plan for the 1/2 acre to stay in good pasture condition rather than turning in to a dry lot/sacrifice area.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

The cattle panels are wonderful. My goats destroyed woven fence. They were always rubbing against it when the shedded or itched and pushing on it and climbing it with their front feet. Soon the fence was sagging and breaking. (OK, by "soon" I mean in 2-3 years, but it still meant replacing it.) The cattle panels are virtually indestructible! The ONLY downside is that Nigerian Dwarf kids can easily escape through it. But since you have LaManchas, that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## neoakleyhoma (Jul 11, 2016)

*continued*

Thank you both for the proofing. The tip for the premier hinge is great - didn't know those existed. One question for Katey/Saltylove: I like the premier hinge, but do you mean a T-post only in the middle of each panel, or at each end of a panel as well (along with the hinge)? You said 8 foot T-post spacing would be good, but to do that I'd set T's at panel ends and panel-middles... does that make sense? If that's what you mean, how would I attach the T's at the panel ends (where the hinge also installs)?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

If you can afford it, I would go with the panels. I have panels for my corrals and so far they have been working great (minus little escapees occasionally and someone getting their head stuck), which are both things it sounds like you shouldn't have a problem with. I have wove wire for my pastures, and they sure have taken a beating. I've been putting a strand of electric on the inside of all of them, because of them rubbing on it...making it bowed...and then crawling under or over.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had to put fencing over top of my cattle panels so goats can't stick their head through.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love my panels but mainly because I can move them and also if the goats rub on them then it doesn't destroy the whole fence. Once that woven wire gets smashed or out of wack it is such a pain to fix. If it's only $100 difference and the ground is semi level then I say cattle panels.
Ok attaching the panels. I personally would not go with the things from primer1. They are a awesome idea but you can attach them much cheaper. You can use hay strings, I mean who doesn't have a bunch of those laying around! But the sun does eat them eventually so you would have to keep a eye on them. I used hay strings for years and was fine but when it came crashing down it usually left me with a headache lol I've been replacing all my hays strings with small pieces of electric wire. Just cut about 6" and tie the panel to the t post. And actually when you get your t posts it migh come with clips anyways. Mine do so find out and if not then just buy a small roll of electric wire  (and when I say electric wire I mean the metal wire for electric fencing)


----------



## neoakleyhoma (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks to the most recent posters. Can anyone address what I asked in post #4? About the post spacing, maybe 8' between T-posts. I suppose that means for each panel a post at the end, and one in the middle. If that's true, how to use the premier "pigtail" hinges and connect to the T at that junction... just wire it tight (or hay twine). If I didn't use the pigtail hinge, I guess just wire it darn tight, right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do 7 to 8 feet if you use T posts. Definitely no more than 8 feet. We basically used 3 T posts per cattle panel.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

neoakleyhoma said:


> Thanks to the most recent posters. Can anyone address what I asked in post #4? About the post spacing, maybe 8' between T-posts. I suppose that means for each panel a post at the end, and one in the middle. If that's true, how to use the premier "pigtail" hinges and connect to the T at that junction... just wire it tight (or hay twine). If I didn't use the pigtail hinge, I guess just wire it darn tight, right?


I pretty much did do that, yes just wore them on tight using strings or wire. IMO no point in using the pigtails since your tying them onto the t post. But yes have a t post on the ends and middle.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We have the sheep and goat fence run on t-posts. With a wooden post about every 100 feet and 3 braced wooden posts in the corners.
Tractor supply carries a nifty tool that attaches to the end of the wire fencing and you pull it tight. We use our tractor to pull it, then attach with the t-post clips. U nails on the wooden posts. We have approx 8 acres done this way. Contains all our goats, three horses and 2 LGDs. (although we did run a single hot strand along the top to keep the dogs from jumping. I've also seen it keep the taller, lamancha, goats from reaching over for branches.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

neoakleyhoma said:


> Thank you both for the proofing. The tip for the premier hinge is great - didn't know those existed. One question for Katey/Saltylove: I like the premier hinge, but do you mean a T-post only in the middle of each panel, or at each end of a panel as well (along with the hinge)? You said 8 foot T-post spacing would be good, but to do that I'd set T's at panel ends and panel-middles... does that make sense? If that's what you mean, how would I attach the T's at the panel ends (where the hinge also installs)?


In my opinion, I would use the spiral hinges at the junctions where two panels meet and set your t-posts every 8 feet but not at the ends of the panels. Two t-posts supporting each panel's middle. So... it would go: end of panel (spiral hinge connected to previous) then 4 feet of panel, t-post, 8 feet of panel, t-post, 4 feet of panel, spiral hinge to next panel.

Does that make sense? Difficult to say in words! Two support t-posts per panel 8 feet apart but not at the ends.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I see what your saying that way you have the spiral things work kinda as a t post. But they don't go into the ground do they? It's just a way to connect them together not really support them like a t post would.......lol I can't explain it either. If all the spiral things so is tie them together then it would be the same thing as a 8' section of panel with no t posts.....which I think would be ok but not understanding why the 4' then 8' but I have to admit I've never used them so maybe I'm wrong here


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I used just regular old mechanics wire, has worked just fine so far.


----------



## neoakleyhoma (Jul 11, 2016)

Great thread for me so far. Sounds like, if the economics work for me (and they do, when I consider rental and time) -- the whole Cattle Panels with T-posts idea create as durable and strong a fence as going woven wire/Wood posts/H braces/T Posts ... and maybe even better. If anyone has a different perspective, on longevity or ability to contain goats, please tell me now!!! And gosh, Saltey I think I do understand the attachment you mentioned in post #12 and and I'll consider it [I think the Premier fence spiral connector merely connects two 16 foot panels, no more. Then 2 T posts are set along the middle of the panel, maybe at 4 feet and 12 feet...]. Neo


----------

